# Official Week 14 Thread



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Huge Week in terms of seperating the NCAA tournament contenders from the NIT squads. Lets dive into the best matchups of the week:


Monday:

#5 Pitt vs. West Virginia
#24 Kansas vs. Missouri


Tuesday:

#8 Marquette vs. #16 Villanova
#10 Clemson vs. Boston College
#14 Michigan State vs. Michigan
#17 Texas vs. Oklahoma State
#19 Minnesota vs. Indiana

Wednesday:

#1 UCONN vs. #20 Syracuse
#2 Oklahoma vs. Baylor
*#3 Duke vs. #4 UNC Game Of The Week*
#6 Wake Forest vs. North Carolina State
#9 Xavier vs. Dayton
#13 Purdue vs. Penn State
#15 Memphis vs. Tulsa

Thursday:

#7 Louisville vs. Notre Dame
#12 UCLA vs. #23 Arizona State
#18 Gonzaga vs. St. Marys
#21 Illinois vs. Northwestern
#22 Utah St. vs. Idaho
#25 Washington vs. Oregon State


Friday:

#11 Butler vs. Illinois-Chicago
#16 Villanova vs. West Virginia


Saturday:

#1 UCONN vs. Seton Hall
#2 Oklahoma vs. Texas Tech
#5 Pitt vs. Cincinnati
#6 Wake Forest vs. Florida State
#8 Marquette vs. St. Johns
#9 Xavier vs. Fordham
#12 UCLA vs. Arizona
#13 Purdue vs. Iowa
#15 Memphis vs. Southern Miss
#17 Texas vs. Colorado
#18 Gonzaga vs. San Francisco
#19 Minnesota vs. Penn State
#20 Syracuse vs. Georgetown
#22 Utah St. vs. Boise St.
#24 Kansas vs. Kansas St.
#25 Washington vs. Oregon


Sunday:

#3 Duke vs. Boston College
#4 UNC vs. Miami
#7 Louisville vs. DePaul
#10 Clemson vs. Virginia
#11 Butler vs Loyola (IL)
#21 Illinois vs. Indiana
#23 Arizona St. vs. USC


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

I'll be at the Washington Oregon game Saturday go huskies. Great week you have to love college hoops.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Full Effect said:


> I'll be at the Washington Oregon game Saturday go huskies. Great week you have to love college hoops.


Have fun, that should be a W for your Huskies. Ditto on it being a great week in college hoops as well.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

*West Virginia Vs. Pitt*

Could be a great game could be a blowout. Take your pick, i got Pitt in this one. Fields and Blair are way to much for the Mountianers.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Great win for Missouri


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

the refs are letting texas be really physical defensively against oklahoma state. they've gotten away with lots of contact.

of course texas for once is actually playing decently on the offensive end.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Calathes is killing UK right now. Starting the run for SEC POY over Meeks. 


I'm starting to wonder about Gillispie. He seems in over his head. With that recruiting class coming in he could get things turned around rather quickly however.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Calathes has got to feel like a turd after this game. He dominated all game and missed the free throws to tie. Billy G outta kick his players in the *** for fouling him even though he missed.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn man, I jinxed that. Meeks came through in the end. Meeks should get SEC POY but you can't complain if either of them got it.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

NC State beats Wake 82-76. Dayton is about to upset Xavier.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wake ****ed up my lines tonight


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hai Guise Notre Dame is beating Louisville by 20. :admin:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Luke's dad is huge too


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

What a upset a 30 point Notre Dame Win over 7th ranked Louisville. What on earth is happening to the cardinals. Notre Dame might be a team on the rise in the last half of big east play.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

UConn loosing Dyson is a HUGE blow


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Full Effect said:


> What a upset a 30 point Notre Dame Win over 7th ranked Louisville. What on earth is happening to the cardinals. Notre Dame might be a team on the rise in the last half of big east play.


Whatever drug your on has taken _Full Effect_. Notre Dame plays zero defense, this was a case of us playing great and Louisville playing bad. No way we qualify for the tourney still.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Awesome.. looking like another road letdown.. down 18-11 to Northwestern.. then again NW cant miss anything right now..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Northwestern up at the half 31-25.. NW 6/14 from 3 pt range.. Illini 0-5 at the line.. meh..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I wish all our games we're at home.. least I know Indiana will beat us Sunday 

Wtf.. we're coming back some.. I dont think we have enough..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

How the bloody hell did we pull that off.. wow.. huge win

Unbelieveable comeback.. down 14 with 5:20 to go.. 17-2 run to finish the game.. wow thats all I can say..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

WVU destroyed Nova last night, Zona's been looking good of late. Guess they will be the third team from the PAC-10 in the tourney.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

HB said:


> WVU destroyed Nova last night, Zona's been looking good of late. Guess they will be the third team from the PAC-10 in the tourney.


3rd? I think you mean 5th.

Not a good road trip for us, our defense got spanked (especially our 3pt defense), and big FT disparities.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Maybe!

But UCLA is going to drop like a stone after this loss in the rankings


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm sitting here at halftime of the davidson-furman game and davidson is actually down 1. They are still just a mediocre team with one star. He has 16 but it feels like he's the only one that's scored. They won't make it out of the first weekend in march this year.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Speaking of mediocre teams with one star, Jodie Meeks drops 45 at Arkansas leading Patterson-less UK to a win...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Curry just sprained his ankle and now he's out for the rest of the game.he drove to the lane and must have come down on.it sideways. He was down over by the bench for like 5min


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> Curry just sprained his ankle and now he's out for the rest of the game.he drove to the lane and must have come down on.it sideways. He was down over by the bench for like 5min


Sucks. I didn't sprain my ankle until I was 23, but the first time it happens you KNOW it's a sprain and not just a rolled ankle. When you roll it you can walk it off, when you sprain it you can't even hobble around. With painkillers Curry can probably be back in a week, but if they wear off in a game he'll definitely know it.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Always fun playing Indiana this year.. we're up 38-21 at the half.. they have a killer 6 makes.. Illinois has 7 blocks haha


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> Speaking of mediocre teams with one star, Jodie Meeks drops 45 at Arkansas leading Patterson-less UK to a win...


Arkansas has fallen off since the start of SEC play. Kentucky is playing very good ball, and I have read that Meeks and Patterson may possibly be staying. With your incoming recruiting class Gillispie could be building a monster for next year.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well Indiana tried to make a run at us but Illinois holds on for the 65-52 win..


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

BC beats duke at home by 6. Greg Paulus with 25 or more minutes for a 3rd straight game. I refuse to root for Duke until 1) Greg Paulus is gone and 2) Krzyzewski stops recruiting overrated Caucasians. Good luck, bums.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I think Paulus was one of those guys recruited so after his playing days were done he could become a graduate assistant. He should have stuck with football but not in South Bend:biggrin:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Did anyone else catch Dar Tucker's dunk against Louisville? Best dunk I have seen all year. Caught an alley-oop and windmilled it in mid-air and dunked it. Should be on youtube by now.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

If someone wants to start the week 15 thread I will have the highlight games up later on, thanks!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Guess reality has finally caught up with the no defense playing blue devils


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

HB said:


> Guess reality has finally caught up with the no defense playing blue devils


this has been reality for a few years now. they peak in december, then collapse in feb/march. they can't defend any guards and they have no size.

i don't get why people still consider them a premier program and coach k a top coach. all coaches pass their prime at some point and coach k has passed his. pretty soon duke fans will be wanting him out, except they don't have a guy like roy williams ready to take over.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

SlamJam said:


> this has been reality for a few years now. they peak in december, then collapse in feb/march. they can't defend any guards and they have no size.
> *
> i don't get why people still consider them a premier program and coach k a top coach. all coaches pass their prime at some point and coach k has passed his. pretty soon duke fans will be wanting him out, except they don't have a guy like roy williams ready to take over*.


I mentioned similar in the Duke vs UNC thread, but oh noes...its arrogant HB speaking crazy. Duke's records, especially post season play has been very disappointing. K is getting by on reputation nowadays.



> Did anyone else catch Dar Tucker's dunk against Louisville? Best dunk I have seen all year. Caught an alley-oop and windmilled it in mid-air and dunked it. Should be on youtube by now.


He also had a windmill against them last year


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

you are arrogant and have lost credibility, hence the reason no one really listens anymore.

that and you say dumb things like...



HB said:


> Guess reality has finally caught up with the no defense playing blue devils


look at games prior to the Clemson loss. They were allowing the fewest amount of points for an ACC team, I believe. They've been playing awful defense since then, hence the reason they suck. But apparently 4 games means they haven't been good at defense all year, according to you. Again, another ignorant statement and more reason to not take what you say as anything worthwhile.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> you are arrogant and have lost credibility, hence the reason no one really listens anymore.


yawn*

I can name on one hand the guys who supposedly dont listen to me anymore or take me seriously. Interestingly enough they all root against UNC, one of them since he has been coming to this site has always picked Duke to beat UNC in all their encounters. It still hasn't happened. Talk about loosing credibility.



> They've been playing awful defense since then, hence the reason they suck. But apparently 4 games means they haven't been good at defense all year, according to you. Again, another ignorant statement and more reason to not take what you say as anything worthwhile.


Defense is a problem but thats not the reason why they suck. Anyone who watches them knows they live and die by the perimeter shot. No inside presence whatsoever. They loose because when that 3 ball isn't falling there's no alternative. You can play the whole whatever you say isn't worthwhile thing, thats all nice and sweet. At least I'll argue my points not just hide behind generalities. I am still waiting on you and croco to tell me who the best team in the nation is.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

SlamJam said:


> this has been reality for a few years now. they peak in december, then collapse in feb/march. they can't defend any guards and they have no size.
> 
> i don't get why people still consider them a premier program and coach k a top coach. all coaches pass their prime at some point and coach k has passed his. pretty soon duke fans will be wanting him out, except they don't have a guy like roy williams ready to take over.


Duke isn't premiere?

At least they didn't go through stretches with Guthridge and Doherty where they flat out sucked and didn't even make the NCAA tournament.

I don't believe we stopped calling UNC a premiere program during those stretches.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

actually.... 1995, apel 

but don't bother. let him "discuss" with his UNC buddies.

and it's "lose" and "losing" but that doesn't really matter.

ya, you're right. i forgot about their lack of inside presence. 

you're the one who says their defense is the problem. then you say "no no no, it's because they don't have any inside presence." i can't keep up. going senile in my old age i guess.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> actually.... 1995, apel
> 
> but don't bother. let him "discuss" with his UNC buddies.
> 
> ...


Lol, I don't know why I didn't think of '95. I knew Duke was at the bottom of the ACC that year because when they replay that Duke/NC game at Cameron they always show that Duke was 0-7 in the ACC at that time.

Ok so that was one year...I recall UNC being subpar from '99 to '04 with exception to their cinderella run in '00.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

apelman42 said:


> Duke isn't premiere?
> 
> At least they didn't go through stretches with Guthridge and Doherty where they flat out sucked and didn't even make the NCAA tournament.
> 
> I don't believe we stopped calling UNC a premiere program during those stretches.


i don't think we were a premiere program under doherty. but that was then. now we are premier and duke is 2nd class. roy is owning and embarrassing coach k in the recruiting wars. the greatness of duke under coach k is over. maybe they'll get it back when someone like dawkins takes over, but that won't be for a long time because the school won't want to fire him.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm only going to attempt to debunk this one statement at a time.



SlamJam said:


> roy is owning and embarrassing coach k in the recruiting wars.


??? In last 5 years, who all have either of these teams _legitimately_ gone after at the same time?

Or are you just talking about Roy offering scholarships to 20 different guys at one time?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

> Krzyzewski stops recruiting overrated Caucasians



Wouldn't this statement (By yourself) sum up Roys ownage of K on the recruiting trail as of late? C'mon our recruiting classes as of late aren't exactly the most equal of classes. Our 2005, 2006, 2008, and 2009 classes are all far better than yours. 2007 you beat us because we didn't sign a single recruit. Congrats? Coach K is a better coach all eras included but right now Roy is the better coach.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

recruiting wars = going after the same players

1 statement at a time, bball


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Wouldn't this statement (By yourself) sum up Roys ownage of K on the recruiting trail as of late? C'mon our recruiting classes as of late aren't exactly the most equal of classes. Our 2005, 2006, 2008, and 2009 classes are all far better than yours. 2007 you beat us because we didn't sign a single recruit. Congrats? Coach K is a better coach all eras included but right now Roy is the better coach.


wouldn't that just mean that roy williams is a better recruiter?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^yes, and i'm sure that's what he meant. that's why i let it slide.  when it comes to coaching those studs he's getting, a monkey could get that job done....


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yep and a better coach in the past 5 years. UNC has made two final 4's and won a national title in the past 4 years. Duke has made it to the sweet 16 once or twice in that span? Congrats again?



TM your telling me Duke wouldn't have taken Lawson, Hansbrough, Thompson, or Ed Davis coming out of High School? Because they could use all of those guys right now. Just because you didn't offer doesn't mean you didn't want them, you just lost out to a better programeace:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:lol:

false on both accounts


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> ^yes, and i'm sure that's what he meant. that's why i let it slide.  when it comes to coaching those studs he's getting, a monkey could get that job done....


Then why is coach K who is landing basically as many McDonalds All-Americans not doing as good of a job coaching his team as Roy is?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

> a monkey could get that job done....




Speaking of which how about Coach K with the Olympic team.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

TM said:


> when it comes to coaching those studs he's getting, a monkey could get that job done....


we all know the wonders coach k worked with the last time he got a loaded recruiting class (mcroberts, paulus, pocious, boeteng).

there are 2 parts to being a college coach - recruiting and in season/game coaching. right now, coach k is doing neither.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yet my credibility is the one that's gone. Amazing!

Thank goodness I am not the only one seeing how big of a Duke homer TM is.

Again or maybe I should type in it caps, Coach K in the last four years hasn't found a way to beat Roy's team in Cameron.

In the last two years they were knocked out by VCU and West Virginia. Their genius coach couldn't get them past the second round with all the talent they have, yet he's supposedly a better coach than Roy. Yeah right!

And before you act like there's some huge talent disparity, remember a lot of people thought Paulus, McRoberts and Henderson was a very good recruiting class.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Awful in-game coach and can't develop players I guess.

Homer when you talk about your team's flaws? Something of which I have yet to see you do, HB. You're still a moron.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

:laugh: Whatever you say Mr. Simpson

Guess you ignore game threads when I rip the team for not playing up to their potential.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

original. you think that up on your own?

and yes, i ignore most of what you say when it comes to UNC basketball


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Then why is coach K who is landing basically as many McDonalds All-Americans not doing as good of a job coaching his team as Roy is?


you just equated being a McDonalds All-American with being a good college player? :laugh: you know better than that.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

That is true with the pro tobacco road slant in the McDonalds game (that goes for both teams).


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> original. you think that up on your own?
> 
> and yes, i ignore most of what you say when it comes to UNC basketball


I can concur with this. Brian Butch was a McDonald's All-American...

While he had a solid college career, there's no way in hell he should've been given that title.


----------

